# changer icônes  El capitan



## lixevak (2 Octobre 2015)

bonjour,  
je viens d'installer le dernier OS sur mon mac (El capitan), cette nouvelle version ne permet plus de changer les icônes je pense que cela viens d'un droit accès. quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?  Merci


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement. Ce doit être SIP qui bloque.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2015)

Réponse très complète ici.


----------



## lixevak (5 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, un grand merci pour cette réponse complète. cependant il reste une icône que je n'arrive pas a changer -> FINDER . 
_/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/ _et je change l'icone.PNGelle est bien prise en compte mais dans le doc j'ai toujours l'icône d'origine. Aurais-tu la solution. Merci


----------



## lixevak (5 Octobre 2015)

ça fonctionne,  juste un petit temps d'adaptation de mon mac pour actualisé l'icone du FINDER.  merci, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Xirix (31 Octobre 2015)

lixevak a dit:


> bonjour,
> je viens d'installer le dernier OS sur mon mac (El capitan), cette nouvelle version ne permet plus de changer les icônes je pense que cela viens d'un droit accès. quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?  Merci



Bonjour,
je suis sous Yoyo, mais a-tu essayé d'utilisé l'app : Img2icns? si cette appli fonction sous El Cap biensur...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2015)

Elle fonctionne !


----------



## Xirix (2 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour l'info christophe31,
...Je tenté d'aider lixvak...
[emoji1]


----------

